# Mud Nationals in Jacksonville or ATV Rodeo at Shiloh Ridge in Rusk????



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey everone not sure which one of these to. I have been to Shiloh Ridge but not to the Mud Nationals in Jacksonville.I am going to one of them but dont which one to go to.Any suggestions.I am taking a truck and a ATV.I want to check out the competitions but want to do some good ole riding and camping too.Is there electricity at either one of these cause I like to take my AC unit to keep cool although its prob gonna cold lol.....Any advice is very thankful....thanks guyzzzzz


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

everyone says you gotta go to mudnats at least once..


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

cant run trucks at mud creek but if i were you i would ditch the truck and come out to mud nats...best experience you will ever have guaranteed


----------



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

thought they had truck competitions too? You cant take a truck through the trails or what? Thanks


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

no trucks allowed in the park period man...you could when they first opened like 7 years ago but not now bud...sorry...your talking about mud trucks right lol?


----------



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

yea that sucks I really wanted to take them both my ATV isn't running in tip top shape thats why i was taking both.Maybe I can get it tweaked right.If not is the truck rodeo in Shiloh Ridge good too or is the Nationals just way better?Thanks all


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shiloh ridge is fun if you have a truck or a trail 4 wheeler not a lot of mud trails for an atv . you have to watch out cause you never know when a truck with tractors been threw a hole then you try to go threw it on a 4 wheeler equals no good.. i would say get that wheeler running and come to mud nats...


----------

